# Düsseldorf, Duisburg, Essen, Dortmund and other cities of NRW



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Düsseldorf and other cities of NRW*
​The North-Rhine Westfallen state its very large state and its the most inhibited state in Germany 17,91 Milion. The state divided into 5 governmental regions (Köln, Düsseldorf, Arnsberg, Munster, Detmold).​*All of these photos taken by canon eos 80d and some of them have been edited by adobe lightroom.​










Norrhein-Westfalen Wappen​

​Rainy day in Medienhafen, *Düsseldorf*​

​I think Düsseldorf its the most beautiful city in NRW, also its the capital of the state and the second large city after Köln. Mercer's 2012 Quality of Living survey ranked Düsseldorf the sixth most livable city in the world.​


​​Medienhafen, Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​​​Medienhafen, Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​​​Medienhafen, Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​​​Medienhafen, Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​​​Medienhafen, Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​​​Medienhafen, Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​​​Medienhafen, Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​​​Medienhafen, Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​​​Medienhafen, Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Essen *Stadt (City)

- Essen has notable accomplishments in recent years include the title of European Capital of Culture on behalf of the whole Ruhr area in 2010 and the selection as the European Green Capital for 2017​



Essen Hauptbahnhof by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen, Die Einkaufsstadt by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtkern, Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen Stadt by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen Stadt by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Marktkirche, Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Alfred Krupp Denkmal, Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Kennedyplatz, Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Kirchengemeinde St. Gertrud, Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Kirchengemeinde St. Gertrud, Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Rheinischer Platz, Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Audimax R14 Universität Duisburg-Essen, Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Audimax R14 Universität Duisburg-Essen, Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures, Dr. Luay!
I wish you much success in your studies in Germany.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting looking building.

All the best to your study to become an eyes specialist.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures! I always wanted to visit this region since there are so many big cities near each other. Will Cologne and Bonn be included too?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting new thread, Dr.Luay! kay:
I too wish you all the best for your studies!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos and thread, Dr.Luay :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Gratteciel said:


> Great pictures, Dr. Luay!
> I wish you much success in your studies in Germany.


Thank you very much 




Yellow Fever said:


> Interesting looking building.
> 
> All the best to your study to become an eyes specialist.


Thank you very much @Yellow Fever . I hope really to get the Eye surgery specialty it all depends on the medical board, but because the Eye surgery have less work and more salary it is some sort of competitive.




Nightsky said:


> Nice pictures! I always wanted to visit this region since there are so many big cities near each other. Will Cologne and Bonn be included too?


Thanks, @Nightsky . It's really a large metropolitan (The Rhine-Ruhr metropolitan region, also covers the Cologne Bonn Region) in the middle of west Europe, and of course, cities like Cologne, Bonn, and Aachen will be included.



yansa said:


> Very interesting new thread, Dr.Luay!
> I too wish you all the best for your studies!


Thank you very much @yansa 



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos and thread, Dr.Luay


Thank you @christos 




*Duisburg *Stadt

- Duisburg its the Fifth largest city in North Rhine-Westphalia and it has the world's largest inland port. The city is renowned for its steel industry.​




Duisburg Mitte by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Duisburg Mitte by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Duisburg Mitte by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Duisburg Hauptbahnhof by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Duisburg Hauptbahnhof by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Duisburg Mitte by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Universität Duisburg-Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Duisburg Mitte by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Duisburg by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Duisburg by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Duisburg by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Düsseldorf *Stadt​



Düsseldorf Hauptbahnhof by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dr.Luay said:


> Thank you very much @Yellow Fever . I hope really to get the Eye surgery specialty it all depends on the medical board, but because the Eye surgery have less work and more salary it is some sort of competitive.


I had been in the Optical field for a long time and some of my friends are eye specialists and yes they make good money. Depends on what their specialties are, their earnings could range from over half a million annually as a general eye surgeon to a few millions as the cornea and retina specialists in Canada.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> I had been in the Optical field for a long time and some of my friends are eye specialists and yes they make good money. Depends on what their specialties are, their earnings could range from over half a million annually as a general eye surgeon to a few millions as the cornea and retina specialists in Canada.


That's completely right.




*Dortmund *Stadtmitte (City center)​
Dortmund its the third largest city in NRW and it was one of the most heavily bombed cities in Germany during World War II. The devastating bombing raids of 12 March 1945 destroyed 98% of buildings in the inner city center.​


Dortmund Hauptbahnhof by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Dortmund Hauptbahnhof by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr

Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Dortmund *Stadtmitte (City center)​

Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Stadtmitte Dortmund by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Düsseldorf *Stdat/City​



Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr

[/url
url=https://flic.kr/p/2cZv2Ht]Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Düsseldorf *Stdat/City​



Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful shots in #13, Dr.Luay - the yellow trees, the ducks, reflection, red church... :applause:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

wow! beautiful shots of nice cities, and interesting modern architecture.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new sets, Dr Luay!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Essen *Stadt/City​



Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr.


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Essen *Stadt/City​


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice pictures!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Two of my favourites! kay:



Dr.Luay said:


> Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr
> ​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Essen *Stadt/City (Universitätsviertel/University district)​


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Essen *Stadt/City (Universitätsviertel/University district)​


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Essen by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

first, I have to compliment you your photos are super good and second, these are the modern/contemporary designs I want to build if I'm a builder/architect, simple but elegant and they pretty much blend with the equally beautiful old architecture....these cities are really neat.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful cities - 3D's + 1E - and nice modern architecture as well.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful cities - those modern midrises are simply designed but nice.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you all for the comments and likes.



*Düsseldorf *Stadt/City​



Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Düsseldorf *Stadt/City​

Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Düsseldorf *Stadt/City​

Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Düsseldorf *Stadt/City​

Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Düsseldorf *Stadt/City​

Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> Interesting looking building.
> 
> All the best to your study to become an eyes specialist.


It reminds me a lot of Clapham Library in south london, wonder if there was any overlap in personnel.


Clapham Library by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## TM_Germany (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey Dr.Luay!
Thanks for the nice pictures, I enjoy them very much. Have you been to Bonn yet? I think Bonn is the nicest city in the whole region, especially the belle epoque areas just outside the city center.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fine updates, Dr.Luay - and here are some of my favourites kay:


Dr.Luay said:


> Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr
> ​





Dr.Luay said:


> Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​





Dr.Luay said:


> Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

stevekeiretsu said:


> It reminds me a lot of Clapham Library in south london, wonder if there was any overlap in personnel.


Clapham Library was designed by Studio Egret West, but the building in the Düsseldorf was designed by Frank Gehry, but there is a lot of similarities between the tow buildings.



TM_Germany said:


> Hey Dr.Luay!
> Thanks for the nice pictures, I enjoy them very much. Have you been to Bonn yet? I think Bonn is the nicest city in the whole region, especially the belle epoque areas just outside the city center.



Thanks @TM_Germany . I think Bonn and Aachen they are the nicest cities in NRW, i haven't been in Bonn yet, but i am very excited to visit it soon, maybe at the beginning of January.



yansa said:


> Fine updates, Dr.Luay - and here are some of my favourites


Thanks @yansa for your likes and comments .


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*Merry Christmas, Dr. Luay!* 


Mexico City - Manacar Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

capricorn2000 said:


>


Merry Christmas and best wishes for you too! 



Gratteciel said:


> *Merry Christmas, Dr. Luay!*
> 
> 
> Mexico City - Manacar Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


Merry Christmas and best wishes for you too!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

--------


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Wetter *(Ruhr)​
Its a small city with population about 27.628. The city lay on the Ruhr river which is a branch from the Rhein river.​



Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Wetter *(Ruhr)​


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Wetter *(Ruhr)​


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Wetter *(Ruhr)​


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Wetter *(Ruhr)​

Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Wetter (Ruhr) by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Atmospheric and interesting shots from Wetter, Dr.Luay! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Interesting set! I like the domestic architecture of this town, especially in stone.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice pictures of Wetter!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments and likes! 



*Kölner Dom* (Cologen Cathedral)​

I was really impressed when i see the cathedral for the first time, its really big and great. The cathedral is the largest Gothic church in Northern Europe and has the second-tallest spires. 
The weather was rainy and cold so i wasnt able to take a good photos.​


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Köln Hauptbahnhof* (Cologne central station)​

Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Köln Stadt* (Cologne city)​

Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Köln Altstadt* (Cologne old town)​

Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Kölner Hafen* Rheinauhafen​

Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Köln by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Excellent architecture (old & new)! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

It's a great joy to see your phantastic architecture pics, Dr. Luay! :applause:
Koeln has many interesting places and buildings!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Skopje/Скопје;155696710 said:


> Excellent architecture (old & new)! :applause:


Thanks @Skopje/Скопје 




yansa said:


> It's a great joy to see your phantastic architecture pics, Dr. Luay! :applause:
> Koeln has many interesting places and buildings!


Cologne its really a wonderful city. Thanks for the comment and likes


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful buildings and excellent pictures. Thank you, Dr. Luay


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks all for the nice comments and likes! 



*Düsseldorf *stadt/city​


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Düsseldorf *stadt/city​

Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr


Düsseldorf by Dr.Luay, on Flickr​


----------

